# Ad onor di cronaca



## ampurdan

Non capisco bene il significato di questa espressione, e neanche so se "onor" va bene o se "onore" andrebbe meglio.

La frase dove l'ho trovata è:

"Ad onor di cronaca, devo informarti che probabilmente mi fermerò a Londra fino ad aprile".

Grazie ancora.


----------



## Silvia10975

Il significato sarebbe "Tanto perché tu lo sappia (ma non pretendo che venga a salutarmi)", quindi "te lo dico per la cronaca (ti do l'informazione)".
Mi sono spiegata?...
 Silvia


----------



## llenyador

Es una frase hecha. Va con "onor". Este truncamiento sucede frecuentemente en las frases hechas o en los proverbios italianos.
Esta significa algo como "a título de información".


----------



## ampurdan

Grazie Silvia, ti sei spiegata benissimo. Da solo, sarebbe stato all'oscuro di questa lettura con "ma non pretendo che venga a salutarmi".

Muchas gracias por tu explicación también, Llenyador.


----------



## El tano trucho

Salve, riesumo questa conversazione per portare all'attenzione l'espressione *"per la cronaca"* (l'idea non è mia, e penso che anche altre persone siano interessate). Mi pare che questa frase sia simile ad "ad onor di cronaca", anche se certamente ci sarà qualche sfumatura diversa. Per quanto riguarda la traduzione allo spagnolo, si potrebbe utilizzare la stessa "a título de información", magari con un tono molto ironico?

Saluti,
ETT


----------



## Tomby

Penso che sì può. Con tono ironico o senza tono ironico. Anche penso que le due espressione, "per la cronaca" ed "ad onor di cronaca", sono sinonime.
TT.


----------



## El tano trucho

Tombatossals said:


> Penso che si può/possa. Con tono ironico o senza tono ironico. Anche penso che le due espressioni, "per la cronaca" ed "ad onor di cronaca", sono/siano sinonime.
> TT.


Perdonáme la pedantería y gracias por tu contribución.


----------



## Tomby

El tano trucho said:


> Perdonáme la pedantería y gracias por tu contribución.


¿Pedantería?  Nada, en absoluto. Todo lo contrario y ¡gracias por corregirme!
Es un placer contrastar opiniones y mensajes con personas como tú.
¡Hasta la próxima! 
TT.


----------



## Duncan#21

Tombatossals said:


> Penso che sì può. Con tono ironico o senza tono ironico. Anche penso que le due espressione, "per la cronaca" ed "ad onor di cronaca", sono sinonime.
> TT.


Otro error, si me permites, es "anche" (también) puesto al principio de la frase como haceis vosotros hispànicos. Es correcto "penso anche che le due espressioni...".


----------



## Tomby

Duncan#21 said:


> Otro error, si me permites, es "anche" (también) puesto al principio de la frase como haceis vosotros hispànicos. Es correcto "*penso anche che* le due espressioni...".


¡Muchísimas gracias! Agradezco inmensamente las correcciones.
¡Ah, y bienvenido al foro!


----------



## Duncan#21

Tombatossals said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias! Agradezco inmensamente las correcciones.
> ¡Ah, y bienvenido al foro!


¡Gracias! Hoy es mi primero dìa. También acepto las correcciones, por lo tanto si hago errores corrìgeme. 

Grazie! Oggi è il mio primo giorno. Anch'io accetto le coorezioni, quindi se faccio errori correggimi.


----------



## Tomby

Duncan#21 said:


> ¡Gracias! Hoy es mi primer_ dìa. También acepto las correcciones, por lo tanto si hago errores corrìgeme.
> 
> Grazie! Oggi è il mio primo giorno. Anch'io accetto le coorezioni, quindi se faccio errori correggimi.


----------



## honeyheart

Duncan#21 said:


> ¡Gracias! Hoy es mi primer dìa. También acepto las correcciones, por lo tanto si hago errores corrìgeme.


Con "error/errores" siempre se usa el verbo "cometer":

_"..., por lo tanto, si cometo errores, corrígeme."_


----------

